# Delta Waterfowl - Press Release



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

For immediate release...
May 30, 2007 
*Respected Waterfowl Scientists Say Predator Management Critical*

JAMESTOWN, N.D. - A group of retired scientists says land-use changes on the North American breeding grounds may force waterfowl managers to choose between controlling predators and watching duck populations plummet.

One reason for their concern, the experts say, is an ethanol-fueled demand for corn that's likely to result in a reduction of grass nesting cover across the U.S. side of the region.

Arnold Kruse, John Lokemoen, Ray Greenwood and Alan Sargeant were part of the prestigious team of researchers who literally wrote the book on North America's "duck factory" while working at the Northern Prairie Wildlife Research Center (NPWRC) in Jamestown, North Dakota. The NPWRC was formed in 1965 when U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service biologist Harvey Nelson assembled an all-star team of researchers charged with unraveling the mysteries of the prairie ecosystem.

One of the things they learned is that mammalian predators take a big bite out of duck production. In an interview that appears in the current issue of Delta Waterfowl magazine, they expressed concern about the impact of predators on populations of ducks and other ground-nesting birds.

"Our research showed there's a big problem with predators out there," says Sargeant. "The problem has not gone away. There are still lots of things eating lots of other things out there."

Since 1985, millions of acres of CRP cover have buffered hens from nest-raiding predators like fox, raccoons and skunks. Research conducted by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service showed that CRP added 2 million ducks to the fall flight each year since 1992.

Unfortunately North Dakota, South Dakota and Montana, three states that since 1994 have produced as many ducks as prairie Canada, are expected to lose a minimum of 930,000 acres of CRP by 2010, more if the ethanol-driven demand keeps corn prices at current levels. An additional 434,000 acres of land was converted from native prairie to cropland between 2002 and 2006.

"CRP has kind of lulled everyone (into a false sense of security)," Kruse says. "If we lose this CRP, the predator thing is really going to stare us in the face. Corn's gone up a dollar a bushel over the last year. That means we're going to lose a lot of CRP nesting cover."

"We've been blessed with CRP for quite a few years, but now what are we going to do for ducks?" asks Sargeant, who is considered one of the continent's foremost authorities on the impact of fox and other predators on nesting ducks. "Either you're going to do intensive management or ducks are going to take it in the shorts."

Countless studies have confirmed that predation is the cause for most nest failures, but waterfowl managers have shied away from predator management because it is viewed as politically incorrect. Greenwood says concerns about predator management as a tool are nothing new.

"Predator management was on the outs before us too," Greenwood says. "Before we came along, it was believed predators only took the sick and incompetent birds. We found that wasn't the case, that predators are a very important part of the ecosystem, preying on vulnerable breeding hens and ducklings. We kept the pot stirred with new findings and new research. But it's really not in vogue to kill, so I think the emphasis on predators has slid."

"It's always difficult when you want to kill one animal to defend another," admits Lokemoen. "It's easier to do something like buy potholes and plant cover. Those are good things, but maybe we have to take the next step."

"Predator management works," says Sargeant. "You get rid of predators and things start to happen. Yes, it costs money to manage predators, but it costs money to pay taxes, it costs money to burn, it costs money to start your truck and drive out to see if your habitat is in place and your fences are up."

All expressed frustration that their findings on the impact of predators haven't been put to work on a large scale, saying intensive-management practices like predator removal are a cost-effective way to supplement habitat.

"If you're going to pump money into habitat, crank it against what you're going to get out if it (in terms of ducks)," Sargeant says. "The fact is, if you want to make the habitat work, you better think about some teeth."

When asked how important it is to manage predators, Greenwood answered: "How many ducks do you want? Do you just want to see them, or do you want some to shoot? If you just want to see them, you don't have to do anything."

Delta Waterfowl has been managing predators in North Dakota since the early 1990s, and this year expanded its predator-management research program into Saskatchewan and South Dakota.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I was just curious if anyone knows the approximate cost of doing predator control for a section/township?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

ND_duckman said:


> I was just curious if anyone knows the approximate cost of doing predator control for a section/township?


Priceless if want to see ducks in the fall.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Priceless if want to see ducks in the fall.


Ditto!


----------



## Skip OK (Jul 16, 2006)

Based on early Delta research, the cost is a little less than $1.00 per acre more or less.

Remember, this predator control activity occurs when there is little or no value in the predator's pelts, so you are essentially paying a trapper to harvest and throw away the predators.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

This is why I shoot every crow, skunk and **** I see. I have been doing this since I was a kid and it is totally legal where I live. It's sad to hear we are going to lose all that habitat for the sake of the almighty dollar. But enviromental issues have never slowed man's greediness. This is why the world is in the state it's in. Greed will be the ruination of mankind.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Did anyone else miss this???

This "press release" contains zero *NEW* information. Aren't press releases supposed to be for ground breaking news hot off the press?  In fact, it looks to be the same as basically *EVERY OTHER* press release by Delta during the last few years; "trapping predators will increase ducks!"....uh, yeah duh! Let's be honest...did anyone on here not know that trapping is beneficial to ducks? Is it really that hard to believe that by removing the majority of predators (that prey on ducks and their eggs) in an area that duck numbers will increase? This is just plain common sense that any child could comprehend.

IMO it's old news that we've heard for years now.

Yes, you can argue that it will be more important with the future loss of CRP/prairie acres. I agree with that 100%. With even less nesting cover we're going to need a more agressive approach to trapping predators if we want to see high duck populations...

...so where is it?

This article talks about the need for trapping...SO LET'S SEE IT ACTUALLY DONE FOR ONCE!!! Why don't we quit talking about it and DO IT!

The sad reality is that I can name an area that is no longer being trapped by the USFWS because Delta wouldn't approve of a chapter spending their funds on it...because they were afraid that someone might get their dog caught in a trap and that it'd be bad PR. And now we get another press release of "how beneficial trapping is?" What gives?

It's time for some accountability. Let's SEE an aggressive trapping campaign done! Now that would be worthy of a "press release" IMO.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The 'Waterfowl Mind' has spoken!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

PJ said:


> The 'Waterfowl Mind' has spoken!


:bowdown:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Delta is trapping over 300,000 acres this year.

FYI


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've got to agree with Matt....How many of those acreas are in ND where a large amount of ducks are produced? Yes the trapping of predators increases the number of ducks but the increased habitat has to increase the numbers even further and to a much larger extent. Whe the CRP goes by the wayside it won't matter how many acreas you trap, IMO.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is some background info:

Predator managment is a duck production program designed to complement the existing grassland and wetland gains through traditional managment practices. When you way in the cost towards the program incremental duck, predator managment is likely the cheapest duck production tool available today.

North Dakota: 9 sites/Research Based - each management block 23,040 acres in size (6 miles by 6 miles).

Sask: 2 sites/Pilot Project Research Based

South Dakota: 2 sites/Pilot Project Reserach Based

Predator managment might not be the silver bullet, predator managment is likely to most effective tool to produce ducks. Note: CRP would be the most effective and responsible for aprox. 2 million ducks a year. Yes, it's going to have a dramatic impact when those acres are gone. I would encourage anyone to take a look at the program ALUS (CRP type program for Canada) - You can visit the Delta Waterfowl webpage for more information.

When you look at the future of CRP and the current absence of such a tool in Canada, Delta finds it imprerative that predator managment remains a "tool in the toolbox" for raising ducks for duck hunters.

As a result, estimated (science based) predator managment will raise 71,500 (ducks that are successful and make it through nesting, etc.) ducks this year (13 sites).

Again, it's a perfect compliment to existing habitat managment efforts. It's not the silver bullet and the overall solution for our duck problems... Conservation groups (including Delta - but thinking outside of the box) have yet to figure that out, if they were... We wouldn't look for different managment ideas or fight for the programs that work for the ducks or duck hunters.

I also want to point out the information is out there and can be obtained a few different ways... Delta Waterfowl magazine (membership), Website, or a simple phone call.

Hope this helps, if you have additional questions about the program or want to find out more about it... I encourage you to call John Devney at the following number: 888-987-3695


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I believe that it would be a stressful job to have to make the decisions that go with running a non-profit organization for the betterment of waterfowl. Especially when everyone that totes a shotgun thinks they know what is best. IMO Delta is doing a great job.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

PJ said:


> I believe that it would be a stressful job to have to make the decisions that go with running a non-profit organization for the betterment of waterfowl. Especially when everyone that totes a shotgun thinks they know what is best. IMO Delta is doing a great job.


Exactly.

If there is a bigger better plan, pony-up, lets hear about it and some stats to back it up.

If CRP goes away trapping will be irrelevant?? I want what your smoking, trapping may be the only reverance left to save the nests once the cover goes.


----------

